# Unemployed disco



## Udo Erasmus (Dec 4, 2010)

_UNEMPLOYED DISCO COMING SOON --- fed up of looking for that non existent job, come and dance your recession blues away at Cardiff's first ever daytime disco for the unemployed!!!_

Tuesday, December 21 · 2:00pm - 8:00pm
rockin chair
lower cathedral road
Cardiff, United Kingdom

******THE FIRST EVER UNEMPLOYED DAYTIME DISCO !!!! ******

WINTER SOLSTICE FULL MOON SPECIAL


... 2PM til WHENEVER!!!!!!!! 

>>> DJS<<<

TOBY WOBY will be megabussing it down the M4- with revolutionary hits from the past 5 decades 
Y-CHROME - glitchy jungleness for old skool raving in the afternoon
THE ELF - spinning loads of weird xmashups and bizarre remixes including rude songs, dance remixes of Christmas classics, weird versions of carols, punk cover versions...

>>>ACOUSTIC MUSIC<<<

MEILIR THOMOS will play his amazing druid song' Bydd Wych' to welcome in the solstice evening
COSMO - no party is complete without the legend that is Cosmo

>>>PLUS!!!<<<

the BELACQUA ANTI CHRIST-MASS CAROL
ADAM JOHANNES & THE VICTIMS OF DEMOCRACY
SUSIE WILD Short Story Maestro, debut collection The Art of Contraception released by Parthian Press this month
JACK PASCOE Punk Poet Extraordinaire
MAB JONES Writer, Stand-up Comedian, Spoken Word artiste

BACKDROPS

USEFUL INFO

****** FREE ENTRY **********


2PM - ?pm dance til u drop

calling all jobless!

Warm up for the evening Winter Solstice celebrations at the Unemployed daytime disco.

Meet like minded people, share ideas, skills. information, knowledge, dance like there is no future!!

first ever daytime disco

first lunar eclipse in 3 years (8.15am)

full moon 

Winter solstice GMT 21 December, 23.38

Affiliated with the Glam Records Project

"I tell you: one must always have chaos in one
to give birth to a dancing star


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Dec 18, 2010)

_Unemployed astronomers are reporting the lunar eclipse will take place between 6.33 - 7.41 pm during the disco!!!_


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Dec 21, 2010)

YES, COMRADES, THE DAY OF RECKONING HAS ARRIVED (If you are reading this on Tues  21st)

The mighty disco will be kicking off in under 2 hours... (If you are reading this around 12.30 ish)

Even snow will not prevent us dancing like we have no future.

Good article on the event here


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 21, 2010)

Aw - what a good idea!  

Hope it goes well!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 21, 2010)

my brother, the dole scummer  is going so will get his account!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Dec 22, 2010)

I think we all just participated in history in the making. There will be greater and much bigger discos to come, moments that will go down in musical and political history - but yesterday afternoon was _special_ - the first disco...

Despite snow and treacherous weather,  a mob of young unemployed men and women made the trek to the warmth of the Rockin' Chair, a great little West Indian bar and restaurant in riverside to drink rum and beer and be entertained by a motley crew of performers including buskers, piano players, guitarists, electro beats, DJs and poets - some had travelled down all the way from Swansea - let's hope they start their own disco there!

Perhaps the most telling moment was when a young worker who had left work early to come said 'I regret having a job, I wish I was unemployed, you guys have so much fun' - I almost wiped a tear from my eye!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 1, 2011)

*RETURN OF THE DISCO*

_NEW YEAR IN BABYLON. Don't. Miss. Out. Cardiff's MONTHLY Unemployed Daytime Disco returns for an edgy JANUARY SPECIAL in early 2011: Now is the Winter of our Discontent...! _

*JANUARY's UNEMPLOYED DAYTIME DISCO... 
Thursday, January 20 · 2:00pm - 8:00pm 
Rockin' Chair, Lower Cathedral Road, Riverside, Cardiff *

The World's second ever Unemployed Daytime Disco yeeeeeah! 
...The dancing has begun, we are set up for monthly daytime discos hope you can join us. 

Let us know if you want an Unemployed Daytime Disco in your city - fact sheet on how to organise your own daytime disco coming soon!  

WITH DJs, Live Music, Spoken Word Artistes, bands, light shows & happenings... 

According to the Department of Work & Pensions there are 15,000 people in Cardiff chasing just 1700 jobs - that is about nine jobseekers for every job! 
It can be very boring for people who are looking for a job. This is a way for people to come together to enjoy and try to feel better about their situation, even if it just for the afternoon! 
The DISCO be a place to meet like minded people, share ideas, skills. information, knowledge and dance like there is no future! 
Admission free. All welcome.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 14, 2011)

JANuARY's UNEMPLOYED DAYTIME DISCO...
Acoustic Music , DJ's , Wordsmiths , Dancing ! 

Thursday, January 20 · 2:00pm - 8:00pm
Rockin' Chair, Lower Cathedral Road

<<<<DJ'S>>>>

SKIMATIX - http://soundcloud.com/skimatix

SYNCHRONOISE - http://soundcloud.com/synchronoise


<<<<LIVE MUSIC>>>>>

JASAMINE JACKDAW 
Twisted anti folk from a sultry songstress
http://www.myspace.com/jasaminejackdaw

ALUN BATTRICK 
Welsh language mellow nature songlets!
http://www.myspace.com/alunbattrick

INCONSIDERATE PARKING
Wild untamed youths playing jolly tunes with quirky instruments!
http://www.myspace.com/inconsiderateparking

PATRICK BUCKLEY
Student from the popular music course at the Atrium treats us to some masterful piano playing! 

DIRTY REVOLUTION UNPLUGGED
Cardiff's very own ska reggae legends warm up for their 'Based in Ska'diff gig taking place at Undertone later on
http://www.myspace.com/dirtyrevolution

<<<<POETRY>>>>>>

Compere - 

MAB JONES
The award winning wonderful wordsmith and stand-up comedienne
http://www.mabjones.com/

LIAM JOHNSON
Born in Canada, the bastard son of Saul Williams & Allen Ginsberg. Winner of the Audience vote at the 2009 John Tripp Award for spoken poetry
http://www.academi.org/writers-of-wales/?s_n=liam+johnson&sg_0=true

JACKIE JONES
aka Wacky Jackie - "conceived from an lsd implant in my mums womb"

+ Special Guests & Additional performers to still be announced


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 19, 2011)

This is on THURSDAY - less than 24 hours to go!
Are we up for it? Are we up to it?!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 19, 2011)

‎18.50 minutes in my comrade Bronwen doing interview on welsh telly about the disco!
http://www.s4c.co.uk/clic/c_level2.shtml?programme_id=454514


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 20, 2011)

THIS IS THIS AFTERNOON! KICK OFF AT 2 PM
(If you are reading this on Thursday morning or lunchtime!)


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jan 26, 2011)

I'M SO BORED WITH THE JSA...

The Question you've ALL been asking....
_When's the next Unemployed daytime disco?!??!...._

Answer: 
Friday, February 18 · 2:00pm - 8:00pm at the Rockin Chair on Lower Cathedral Road, Riverside, Cardiff

Line-up to be announced soon...

*The weekend will start here...*


----------



## ddraig (Feb 10, 2011)

something in echo today 
with a pic


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Feb 11, 2011)

lot of media interest in our DIY scene. new unemployed disco's are rumoured to be springing up in Birmingham, Bristol, London on Beltane and ... New York.

Current Line-up, still a few *special* additions for the gig on Friday 18th:

<<<DJ's>>>

RODDY MORENO
Roddy Moreno of legendary punk band The Oppressed played the finest selection of ska, rocksteady, reggae & northern soul http://www.theoppressed.co.uk/

CHARITY SHOP DISCO
Ed Bastin and Grant Pain treat us to their collection of Charity Shop records and granny lamps

CERI JONES
Local DJ and Unemployed Daytime Disco regular, returns to wheels of steel to blast us with some drum and bass, yeah!

<<<POETRY>>>

SUSIE WILD
'Literary It Girl' reads poems of love & lust to cure post-Valentine's Day blues. Her debut collection of short stories, 'The Art of Contraception' was published by Parthian last year.
http://www.myspace.com/soozerama

JACK PASCOE
Punk Poet Extraordinaire with tales of city life, rude boys, drunken blokes, unforgettable women, general mischief, political issues & life affirming experiences.
www.jackpascoe.co.uk

WILL MAYBEBEE
Where there's a Will, there is Chaos and Magic. Cardiff debut for this outlandish poet of mischief.

ZUBAT
Multicoloured split-personality lit-hop bedecked with stylophones and paranoia, soaked in lo-fi crackle. Zubat features award winning poet Liam Johnson 
http://www.academi.org/writers-of-wales/?s_n=liam+johnson&sg_0=true

<<<LIVE PERFORMANCES>>>

FRANCES CRACK
Singer-songwriting pianist, activist, label boss, school director with poignant musings on the jobless generation and more...

DAFYDD FROM KILNABOY
Riverside musician and member of Cardiff's notorious band Kilnaboy treats us to a rare solo performance http://www.myspace.com/kilnaboy

2D PERFORMANCE
One of Cardiff's hottest dancers will demonstrate his body popping skills to an epic soundtrack! Yeah!

T.HE E.XTRA N.ATURAL T.ERRESTRIAL
New project from Riverside music producer 
http://soundcloud.com/t-e-n-t

PETER JAGGER
Travelling musician Peter Jagger from London - first time playing in Cardiff http://www.myspace.com/peterjagger/music

BELLY DANCING!

<<<ART WORKSHOP>>>
Make stuff!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Feb 16, 2011)

WOW! THIS IS ON FRIDAY!
BETTER GET OUR SKATES ON AND START GETTING READY!
THE WEEKEND STARTS HERE!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2011)

saw the flyer today, pretty good
good luck on friday


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Feb 17, 2011)

less than 24 hours to go...


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Mar 27, 2011)

*UNEMPLOYED DAYTIME DISCO #4 - 'A PICTURE FROM LIFE'S OTHER SIDE'...*
_Monday 18 April - 2 - 8 pm
The Rockin Chair, Lower Cathedral Road, Cardiff_

"There are some who are in darkness, 
And the others are in light. 
And you see the ones in brightness, 
...Those in darkness drop from sight."

THE 1ST UNEMPLOYED DISCO OF THE SPRING
The disco is blossoming, springtime will never be the same again!
This disco will be putting a *spring* in the step of the jobless in Cardiff  
Disco's tend to be nice, eclectic and a little bit hectic. In previous months our stage has hosted break-dancers, DJs, live acts, acoustic performers, a steel band, charity shop disco, a belly dancer, poets, stand up comedians and an art workshop.

performers so far...

JOHNNY NIGMA
Rare comedic performance by the enigma himself
RACHEL TRESIZE
Award winning rock n rolling awesome valley girl poet writer 
TERRA AUDIO
Strange sounds of thunder and birds from Sheffield
ANTHONY REYNOLDS
Possibly the musical alternative to Hunter S Thompson
RAMSHACKLE
Sweet new music project by lovely people... table drummers wanted
MEIRION
Local muso trying out new material
DJ CASS
Cardiff legend with biggest disco collection in the county
JASAMINE JACKDAW
Rootsy folky songs with added babies
EFA SUPERTRAMP
Acoustic punk rockin student activist
LITTLE ERIS
New material experiment and warm up for Alchemy Festival
DJ CERI JONES
Drum and Bass in ya face! 
DJ MONKEY
Reggae and Hip Hop from the Monk
SASKIA SHITBAG
Sensual vital high spirit dancing
2D PERFORMANCE
Storytelling via theatrical modern dance

ADMISSION FREE. *ALL* WELCOME - 
We who have been excluded exclude no one!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Apr 14, 2011)

ROLL ON MONDAY!
Awesome. It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Apr 17, 2011)

MONDAY 18th APRIL WILL SOON BE UPON US & WITH IT...
...UNEMPLOYED DAYTIME DISCO #4, 2 - 8 pm at the ROCKING CHAIR
The Perfect Party for those with Wafer-thin Wallets. DIG IT!
(One more sleep to go!)


----------



## Udo Erasmus (May 2, 2011)

UNEMPLOYED DAYTIME DISCO #5 - 'The Merrie Month of May!'
Monday, May 16 · 2:00pm - 8:00pm
The Rockin Chair, Lower Cathedral Rd, Riverside, Cardiff

A Daytime Showcase for Modern Music, Contemporary Arts and Cutting Edge Culture: Rocking against the Recession since December 2010.

...With DJs, Bands, Acoustic Acts, Spoken Word, Dancers & Other Happenings!

May..the month of the bank holiday ... well every Monday is bank holiday when you're Unemployed!! One day before the fall of the full moon we resume party positions again and have an afternoon rave... just because we can!!!  

Gate Rate: Free Entry. All welcome.
Our super-cool line-up for this month to be announced shortly - eagerly anticipated! - watch this space 

_"The wealth of the rich is their fortified city; they imagine it an unscalable wall."_


----------



## Udo Erasmus (May 8, 2011)

_UNEMPLOYED DAYTIME DISCO #5 - 'THE MERRY MONTH OF MAY'
Monday 16 May, 2 - 8 pm, The Rockin Chair, Lower Cathedral Road, Riverside, Cardiff

So you thought Unemployed Daytime Disco #4 was good?? 
Wait till you hear about Unemployed Daytime Disco #5...!

We Proudly Present - GAMES FOR MAY - Rock n Dole. A special edition of the disco for the Merry Month of May. Reviving old traditions on this island of the common people meeting in May for mayhem, misrule and mischief - and May Games. As always our matinee show will be nice, eclectic and a little bit hectic...One Week to Go!

Space age relaxation for the climax of the spring!

A Daytime Showcase for Modern Music, Contemporary Arts and Cutting Edge Culture: Rocking against the Recession since December 2010.

...With DJs, Bands, Acoustic Acts, Spoken Word, Dancers & Other Happenings!_


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 3, 2011)

*UNEMPLOYED DAYTIME DISCO 6 - "WE MEAN IT...MAN!" *
Monday 11 July, 2 - 8 pm, The Rockin Chair, Riverside, Cardiff

_A Daytime Showcase for Contemporary Arts, Cutting Edge Culture & Modern Music... Rockin' against the Recession since December 2010...Features Bands, DJs, Stand-Up Comedy, Acoustic Acts, Performance Art, Spoken Word, Poetry, Dancers & Other Happenings! _

June full moon saw an Unemployed Daytime Disco experiment at Stonehenge we can officially announce that in June 2012 there will be an... Unemployed daytime disco at the Stonehenge Free Festival 2 

In the meantime here is line up for the July Disco / UDD6 ! 

METHACLONE (underground electro), WILL FORD (hilarious fresh comedy), THE HEAVY FLAMES (unplugged), BETH GREENHALGH (performance art from the heart), ADAM JOHANNES AND THE VICTIMS OF DEMOCRACY (radical rhymes), 
LITTLE ERIS (random), RAMSHACKLE (very), REBECCA L BROWN (horror/SF/surreal fiction & poems), BLUETONGUE (acoustic) 
MAB JONES (cheeky poetry), DEAD IN THE WATER (strummings from a lost land), MEIRION (the king of the 12 string guitar) 

More to be confirmed ... 
Gate Rate = Free Admission 
All welcome: The Sound of the Underground returns to Europe's youngest Capital City. 

Celebrate the SUMMER of jobless LOVE at UNEMPLOYED DAYTIME DISCO ♯6 

WOODY GUTHRIE: 
_"The world is filled with people who are no longer needed – and who try to make slaves out of all of us. 
And they have their music and we have ours – theirs, the wasted songs of a superstitious nightmare. 
But without their musical and ideological miscarriages to compare our *songs of freedom* to, we’d not have any opposite to compare with and like the drifting wind, hitting against no obstacle, we’d never know its speed, its power …." _


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Aug 17, 2011)

UNEMPLOYED DAYTIME DISCO #7 - WHEN YOU AINT'T GOT NOTHING, YOU GOT NOTHING TO LOSE

Monday 22 August, 2 - 8 pm, The Rockin Chair, Lower Cathedral Road, Riverside, Cardiff

BE THERE - OR BE SQUARE!


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 10, 2011)

*UNEMPLOYED DAYTIME DISCO #8 - "WE'RE ALL IN IT TOGETHER"...*
“All I'm out for is a good time - all the rest is propaganda.” 
― Alan Sillitoe, Saturday Night and Sunday Morning
THE DEAD END STREET PARTY 
Wednesday 12 October, 2 - 8 pm, The Rockin Chair, Lower Cathedral Road, Riverside, Cardiff
OCTOBER <<FULL MOON>> SPECIAL
With Bands, DJs, Acoustic Acts, Electronica, Spoken Word, Dancers, Performance Art, Comedy & Other Happenings
WE ARE FROM THE SLUMS OF CARDIFF...
Six hours of the Sound of the Underground in Europe's Youngest Capital City
SPREAD THE WORD - LIKE BUTTER ON TOAST!


----------

